# Bully sticks... Swallows last 3-4 inches



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello. I have a 14 week old puppy who loves bully sticks! The problem is that he'll get it down to 3-4 inches left and swallow it. I don't have a problem with that, but he has thrown it back up twice now. That's not many considering how many he's already eaten, but does anyone else's dog do this? I've even seen him get ready to swallow it, choke it back up, and the chew it down a little more. Should I take it from him when it looks like he's getting ready to swallow it? I've thought about that, but he has kept down a good number of them, he loves them and it seems like he knows what he's doing.

Thank you for any advice or input...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I certainly had concerns in the beginning when I would watch the size of the chunks my GSD pup would swallow....and yes, she hurled a few back out to try again.

I'm a bit paranoid when it comes to this swallowing of larger chunks of flesh and bone ( I feed her raw ) and somewhat hover at a distance when she is eating certain items...watching her put down a chicken quarter still amazes me...it doesn't seem possible almost. 

I used to hold the last portion of cow tails after she would whittle them down to a size where she might swallow the remainder..she was fine and just gnaw it down smaller while I held it but I don't do that any more...it was just me being paranoid.

I'd always keep a watchful eye on your pup while consuming items which you think could be a concern...nothing wrong with that.

I guess as time has gone by..I'm much more at ease with the eating habits of my dog..but still...wow, they can swallow some bigger pieces if they choose.


SuperG


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

My dog still does this at 20 months. Sometimes he throws up the last few inches, and I've actually found a few inches of bully stick in his poop too. I try to buy him at least the 12" sticks and then take it away when he is down to the last little end. I don't always catch it in time, but I try to. I think the bully sticks are way more digestible than other types of chews, but I do worry since I know he has passed the end of sticks that they might cause an intestinal problem if he does it too often.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup. Zeeva has done this. I stopped buying them after having to perform the heimlich maneuver on her...


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is the same age as yours, and does the same thing. I've had to cut up his chicken necks, wings etc. because he just tries to swallow the last chunks. And I take away any consumable chews when he gets down to the last bit because I've also found whole pieces of them in his poop :/

It's annoying having to watch him with them, but I'd rather not take the risk of him damaging his gut or choking. I'm hoping he grows out of it!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You might want to get the very long ones if your pup will whittle it down over time instead of breaking it in half. That way you will have lots of chewing time and many less nubs to toss. I was tossing away the last few inches of Patton's bully sticks until I was confident that he'd take his time chewing down the nub.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

I really don't want to have to take it away from him. He seems to know what he's doing, I always monitor the situation and I make sure he has plenty of water to help get it down if he needs it, but I am always a little paranoid. Good to know I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I would stop giving bully sticks. My dog choked on them twice (thank god I was there..) and had a blockage scare from swallowing too many chunks. Rather be safe than sorry.. Raw bones are a safer alternative.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

BULY STICK CONTROL.....I used these type of toys to control how much of the stick my puppy could get. The thick 12" sticks are tightly pressed into the toy and as long as they stay tight you can push order the amount your pup gets. This toy is a Football from Kong. Keep your eyes on puppy. I never left a puppy alone with Bully sticks. Today [18 months old] Hoby mashes what's left of the stick into almost a tiny waffle before he downs it.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Great idea, thank you! Do you know if they fit on all types/brands of bully sticks, and/or if they will work on 6 inch bully sticks?


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Any combo will work. With the baby teeth the large stick lasts a long time. Once the dog got his adult teeth sticks chew down fast and the toy is no longer needed. The toy trained him to take smaller pieces. He figured how to work on the bully stick so I don't worry any more but I still do not like leaving him all alone with it. Another pic as a pup.


----------

